# A Bit Of Info Would Be Much Appreciated.



## Auroara (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello,

I was cleaning my basement and ran across this little trike. Wiped it down a little & wasnt sure what to do with it. I was just wondering if anyone knew anything about it or its worth.

Thanks,


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 24, 2016)

This is a MTD/Midwest Industries tricycle probably from the later 1950s. http://www.mtdproducts.com/wcsstore...ts/en_US/media/Blaz-O-JetTricycle_347x299.png

Not really sure of its value, but I paid $75 for another 16" Midwest tricycle dating to about the same time period and that was over 20 years ago. Looks like the only thing yours is missing is the decorative trim rings/caps on the rear wheels.

Dave


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 24, 2016)

Love this thing!  pure atomic age whimsy and bliss.
The name is the greatest word I've ever heard in my life.
Blaz-o-jet.

I can't stop saying it.


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 26, 2016)

It is a 1960's Blaz - O - Jet. There hasn't been one listed on Ebay for some time. It should bring 100 dollars.


----------



## Auroara (Jun 27, 2016)

ridingtoy said:


> This is a MTD/Midwest Industries tricycle probably from the later 1950s. http://www.mtdproducts.com/wcsstore...ts/en_US/media/Blaz-O-JetTricycle_347x299.png
> 
> Not really sure of its value, but I paid $75 for another 16" Midwest tricycle dating to about the same time period and that was over 20 years ago. Looks like the only thing yours is missing is the decorative trim rings/caps on the rear wheels.
> 
> Dave



Thanks so much
I really apreciate all the information


----------

